# /lost+found



## ccc (Aug 2, 2009)

hi

Knows someone why I have these 2 files: 

#400425
#400681

in /lost+found files on freeBSD 7.2?


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 2, 2009)

Usually caused by unclean shutdown.  There is a high likelyhood they were deleted but not flushed before the shutdown.

Try `# file /lost+found/#400425 && file /lost+found/#400681` and work from there.

(I don't know what your partition layout looks like, but that might be helpful in this instance)


----------



## ccc (Aug 2, 2009)

THX, I'm getting:
	
	



```
# file /lost+found/#400425 && file /lost+found/#400681
/lost+found/#400425: empty
/lost+found/#400681: empty
You have new mail.
```


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 2, 2009)

*I like to shout "fsck_ffs" when I injure myself*

Well, I'd guess you're pretty safe in deleting them, being as how they're empty and already not really part of your useful filesystem.

To reiterate: they are just some inodes that fsck(8)* found after an unclean shutdown that it thought might be important and all of the data it found related to those inodes (eg none).  If your system is running fine, you should consider yourself free to ignore or delete them as you see fit.

* actually fsck_ffs(8) has better information.  To wit:


> Orphaned files and directories (allocated but unreferenced) are, with the
> operator's concurrence, reconnected by placing them in the lost+found
> directory.  The name assigned is the inode number.


----------

